# Quick question



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you grow plants in gravel?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Absolutely! I grow quite a lot of plants in gravel and/or sand. Doesn't need to be special planted substrate.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay good, I'm getting ready to tackle plants and wanted to make sure it was okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

You can definitely grow plants in gravel.  I suggest getting a smaller size gravel though, maybe 3-4mm rocks. Larger rocks tend to collect old food and stuff and could rot plant roots. Smaller gravel holds the plant roots in place and doesn't collect any old food that you can't vacuum up.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I got the smallest gravel I could find, what plants would yall suggest for a male and female betta in a 10g?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend anything for a male and female betta together. I wouldn't recommend them together at all.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

nevermind I'll just put her in there then, but what plants can I put in there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

It depends on how much light you have. Do you know how many watts you have and what type of bulb? (Regular fluorescent will be a long tube bulb, incandecent will be 2 screw in bulbs and will look red, Compact fluorescent will be spiral looking bulbs.)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You can go to www.plantgeek.net and look at the plant guide there, broken up by lighting, ease, etc. I highly recommend checking the list of non-aquatic plants, too, as many people unknowingly get them and they will rot and foul the tank.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I just have regular ole flourescent, and thanks for the link.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

How come plants can grow on gravel? They don't anchor too well and too good for the plants. I only have artificial plants not really true ones because I have a hard time growing them and keeping the fishies off of them any suggestions?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine anchor in the gravel fine, and have huge root structures. As far as the fish, depends on what kind you have. Some are herbivores and will chew on them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

igauresh said:


> How come plants can grow on gravel? They don't anchor too well and too good for the plants. I only have artificial plants not really true ones because I have a hard time growing them and keeping the fishies off of them any suggestions?



What type of plants were you growing? Plants with nice root structures anchor fine in just about anything. Plants with short fine roots do not. Smaller grain size is the best way to ensure plants get a good hold. lighting and nutrition also play a key factor in plant growth and thus root structure.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

dont forget to use plant tabs!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally, I don't like or use plant tabs. No telling how much of what is being released or when to put new ones, etc.


----------

